# This shrub was so big they couldn't use their garage...



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

...so naturally I filmed myself trimming it up!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbFgwtLCs3s[/media]


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

ATRIMMEC is your friend


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I get the feeling you're just using TLF to promote your youtube channel and your business, and not really add anything to this community :?

Sorry if I'm off base, but of your 2 posts on this site so far, both give the same impression.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> I get the feeling you're just using TLF to promote your youtube channel and your business, and not really add anything to this community :?
> 
> Sorry if I'm off base, but of your 2 posts on this site so far, both give the same impression.


He filled out location, grass type, lawn size, and mower. Let's give the benefit of the doubt here.

On a side note......are those dappled willows @CopperCreekCuts? Hard to tell. I have those and they grow super fast and make a great screen.....although less so in the winter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He is promoting his YouTube channel with some useful info and interesting stuff (that shrub was out of control). Other members also promote their channel and as long as it is not a repeatedly channel promotion(eg daily or multiple post in multiple sub forums), i don't see a problem with it. I do wish there was more interaction with the members so it doesn't feel like clickbait.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

alpine0000 said:


> I get the feeling you're just using TLF to promote your youtube channel and your business, and not really add anything to this community :?
> 
> Sorry if I'm off base, but of your 2 posts on this site so far, both give the same impression.


You aren't off base, I am absolutely doing that. (EDIT: except I do feel like the videos would add value or at least entertainment to the forum, otherwise I wouldn't have posted!) I figured it would be a topic that would be interesting to some here, and didn't see how it would violate any of the existing rules. I completely understand if you are not OK with it though, and if the mods need to remove it there will be no hard feelings!


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> He is promoting his YouTube channel with some useful info and interesting stuff (that shrub was out of control). Other members also promote their channel and as long as it is not a repeatedly channel promotion(eg daily or multiple post in multiple sub forums), i don't see a problem with it. I do wish there was more interaction with the members so it doesn't feel like clickbait.


I am sorry it seemed like clickbait, that wasn't my intention (I mean, I did use a clickbaity title, yes, THAT was my intention, but I didn't mean for you to feel cheated after watching). I also apologize for not responding to these sooner, I didn't even know folks had replied! I am checking my settings now to make sure I get emailed when new posts are submitted!


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> alpine0000 said:
> 
> 
> > I get the feeling you're just using TLF to promote your youtube channel and your business, and not really add anything to this community :?
> ...


Thank you for the support! But to be honest, I did think it would benefit both parties. I would get my channel in front of people who might not see it, and you folks might see some forum-relevant videos you thought were entertaining. Like I said, if it violates any rules and you feel like you need to remove them I completely understand and have no hard feelings! :thumbup:

As far as WHAT it was, I had no clue, but LOTs of people on the video commented it was a varigated chinese privet. Sounds good to me! 

And I also apologize for the late response, I just changed my settings to email on responses, so I can engage with followup posts!


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

That's exactly what it is. And they grow very fast and can get out of control. I had a few at the first house I had. They were something that the builder put in. I grew tired of them after a few years, way too much to keep up with, so I replaced them.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The benefit of a post like this, along with the feedback that @roundrockag provided might dissuade someone who was looking at this variety of bush to plant at their house.

As a forum member, I've got no issue with someone trying to grow their audience and providing relevant content to a targeted market (i.e. us!). That's the point of advertising, right? I mean, they're not exactly going after lawyers or lumberjacks, but if they're interested in finding out about how to trim bushes, go ahead. My $0.02.

FWIW, I was already a sub of CCC's channel before this post.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

roundrockag said:


> That's exactly what it is. And they grow very fast and can get out of control. I had a few at the first house I had. They were something that the builder put in. I grew tired of them after a few years, way too much to keep up with, so I replaced them.


People in the comments were railing the homeowner for planting them there, but that is what I suspected as well, that the builder just planted whatever was on clearance at the nursery!


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> The benefit of a post like this, along with the feedback that @roundrockag provided might dissuade someone who was looking at this variety of bush to plant at their house.
> 
> As a forum member, I've got no issue with someone trying to grow their audience and providing relevant content to a targeted market (i.e. us!). That's the point of advertising, right? I mean, they're not exactly going after lawyers or lumberjacks, but if they're interested in finding out about how to trim bushes, go ahead. My $0.02.
> 
> FWIW, I was already a sub of CCC's channel before this post.


Thanks for the feedback, and being a sub as well! Small world!  I can completely understand the flip side on how some people might not like it, though. Maybe as a compromise I can just avoid posting the videos where I pitch my own 'BEHR'S MAGIC GRASS FERTILIZER 24-67-99!! GUARANTEED GREEN GRASS YEAR ROUND WITH ONE APPLICATION! guarantee not valid in the continental US, Alaska, or Hawaii "


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The video was informative. I just started trimming shrubs etc in my garden this year, so I'm very new and trying learn and understand what needs to be trimmed every Fall and how much to trim.

I think if you provide context in the post of what the video is about and how it might help, it might not rub someone the wrong way. No problem with posting the videos. Just provide context.

I will follow your channel!


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Harts said:


> The video was informative. I just started trimming shrubs etc in my garden this year, so I'm very new and trying learn and understand what needs to be trimmed every Fall and how much to trim.
> 
> I think if you provide context in the post of what the video is about and how it might help, it might not rub someone the wrong way. No problem with posting the videos. Just provide context.
> 
> I will follow your channel!


Great feedback for me, thank you for it! You make a great point, if I do more than just a one liner in the post, it probably would be better received! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

What troubles me is why you would plant these things directly in front of such big beautiful looking windows. It just makes it look like a drug house when every window is covered up IMHO.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> What troubles me is why you would plant these things directly in such of such big beautiful looking windows. It just makes it look like a drug house when every window is covered up IMHO.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

If the title was "Echo 58V Hedge Trimmer Review - Testing on Overgrown Dappled Willows" it wouldn't seem so bad. The title isn't clear and doesn't seem to fit the forum topic clearly..


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

steensn said:


> If the title was "Echo 58V Hedge Trimmer Review - Testing on Overgrown Dappled Willows" it wouldn't seem so bad. The title isn't clear and doesn't seem to fit the forum topic clearly..


Fair enough. Unfortunately that is a hold over from titling things on YouTube, where you have to get people's attention. Point noted, however, and I will make sure the titles of topics more accurately reflect the content with less click-baity titles!


----------

